# UAE visa



## puttya (Apr 26, 2014)

i have joined a new company & this company is in ajman free zone. i am going to dubai with employment permit, than get my residence visa done. Now my quiery is i want to take my wife & kid along with me on visit visa. Can i make my residence visa & also residence visa for my wife & kid in 1 month time, as they will be staying there for 30 days visit visa. Will the processing of visas for me & my family be done in 30 days. Please advise.


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

it depends on your company that how fast they can process the things, sometimes it takes time, better to get an idea first or its more convenient to call them after 15-20 days and keep yourself in touch with the process so you can get a rough idea that how much more time it can take for the whole process.


----------

